# nlnhook.exe - unable to locate component



## grant.tom (Apr 6, 2006)

I am working with a Windows XP system. It has Lotus Notes v6.5.5 installed when I get to it. What I do is completely uninstall Lotus Notes altogether. But shortly after the un-installation, I am presented with a dialog box (see attachment). I can close it, but it will eventually return.

What do I need to do to correct this issue?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

How did you uninstall Lotus Notes? Through Add/remove programs?? If so....click START>>RUN>> Type in msconfig. Once that loads..click the startup tab. Look through the list for any entry related to Lotus Notes or that file and uncheck the box. Click apply..OK..and reboot.

It's likely the programs RUN command is left behind and it's still trying to start...but since you removed it...it's files are missing. If you can find nothing in the startup tab...download hijackthis (link in my signature)....do a scan and post the log here. We can then take out it's run command in the registry.


----------



## mkregel (Dec 19, 2006)

I am getting the same error....have you discovered to how fix this?


----------



## Norvic (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the same error on a XP 64-bit machine with a new install of Lotus notes 7.0. I know that it is an error associated with Symantec software but that is what this company is using. I have checked the notes.ini file and the NSF_HOOKS=NLNVP is in the file ... any other thoughts on this... would appreciate the help. Thank you


----------

